# Anyone else have a Boykin Spaniel?



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

I got one just to take a shot at something other than labs. We've always hunted labs. A Boykin is night and day from a labrador. Anyone else have any experience with these feisty little dudes?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hard to train, cutest dog on earth and mentally soft, retrieveing fools.

I have one I love him but he and I don't see eye to eye.

Hes a challenge :lol:


----------



## boykinhntr (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a two year old Boykin. He is an exceptional duck dog BUT can be a real challenge. Mine is not as soft as many but is very hard headed. I have adapted and things are going smoothly.

They are the birdiest dogs that i have ever seen and mine will do anything for a duck. He has been a joy to hunt with. He has retrieved over 500 birds and is on his second season. I am looking forward to this year!!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a 4 1/2 year old Boykin and he has been a challenge. Like the post above he is a real bird brain, hard headed at times but will hunt till he drops. I have trained beagles to hunt for the gun, one Choc Lab that was great on pheasant and ok on ducks/geese. Another one that was just the opposite. Please explain "soft minded".


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

Mine is the hardheadest dog I've ever been around. He's smart as a whip, but will look at you with the smirk of "I know what you're wanting from me but I just don't feel like it."

I worked with mine in the beginning and have about given up on him. We have a lab that we're hunting now so we have a working dog. The Boykin was a project to see how it would go. He's a great pet, but way too hyper to sit still long enough to hunt. He literally wags his feet out from under him. He loves the gun and doves but as a pup I accidentally let him take a beating from a wounded crow. He hasn't been much on anything bigger than a third his size since.

But as you say, he's the prettiest damn dog I've ever seen.


----------



## Boykin Spaniel (Dec 17, 2006)

I aint had any of the problems you guys have. My dog is the smartest and by far the best hunting dog ive ever had. He is easy to train, he isnt timid, and he dont mess around when i tell him to do something. He can out swim a lab, just cant swim as fast. When i say a comand he does it cause he knows i aint scared to swim in after him or chase him for a mile to whoop his A## if he's doing wrong. 
He's almost 4 years old now so he dont do much wrong these days. If he does it just takes a look to correct it. He gets made fun of when hunters first see him cause of his size. One time, during his first season, some lab hunters were out with us and was just laughing that i would even try and hunt with such a little dog. I called him in on a heel. He sat while i threw my car keys way out in the middle of the CRP. He watched and listened to where they landed. As soon as i said his name he was off to get em. THose guys thought i was walking home.  A few seconds later here comes Jackson with my car keys. Now them boys cant wait to hunt with him when opening weekend comes.  
Ive found him very smart, very obediant, and very loyal. He can swim for miles and hunt the field even more. He can swim to the bottom of a 10 foot deep pool to retrieve his ball. And he'll do it just as long as you keep throwing the ball. He goes to work with me. He can climb ladders and will put out a cigarette on command. I can talk to him with voice, whistles and sign language. Smartest dog on the planet, atleast more than any Lab ive ever seen. (no offense Lab guys)


----------



## boykinhntr (Mar 11, 2006)

Puddinhead said:


> Mine is the hardheadest dog I've ever been around. He's smart as a whip, but will look at you with the smirk of "I know what you're wanting from me but I just don't feel like it."
> 
> I worked with mine in the beginning and have about given up on him. We have a lab that we're hunting now so we have a working dog. The Boykin was a project to see how it would go. He's a great pet, but way too hyper to sit still long enough to hunt. He literally wags his feet out from under him. He loves the gun and doves but as a pup I accidentally let him take a beating from a wounded crow. He hasn't been much on anything bigger than a third his size since.
> 
> But as you say, he's the prettiest damn dog I've ever seen.


Most likely your dog will have no problem sitting stil. Mine is every bit as a hyper but won't move a muscle when hunting. He knows the difference and it just boils down to obedience training. Boykins are a little different from other retriever breeds but they hunt with the best of them.

Mine is the best hunting dog I have ever had or hunted over. Learn to channel that energy into hunting and you will have a great hunting partner!!!

Here he is on a recent hunt...He constantly looks at the sky for ducks and doesn't move.


----------

